# Which tire?



## Broughsy (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm looking at running 27x10x12 silverbacks or 27x9.5x12 outlaws all around. I ride trails and mud. I ride every kind of mud pretty much, from skeg to watery thin mud to bottomless mud to mud that has a bottom, so I need a tire that will perform well in everything.

Should I run skinnies? and would the 9.5's be too skinny? I heard that the outlaws are skinnier then what they say they are.

If anyone has pictures of one of these set ups, can you post them?

Thanks !


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Search please. This has been covered.


----------

